# NFC kitten...



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

sooooo i'll try again...

After years of admiring the wegies at shows whilst i was showing the maine coons and somali's ive finally bought one....a 17 week old cream smoke and white boy, hopefully he will be good enough to show but im not that clued p on the NFC seeing as ive always had MC's instead..but still hes a sweetie.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

*squeals* he's so sweet - what an adorable face!

What does NFC stand for?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Beautiful cat....lovely pics.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

NFC is norwegian forest cat


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*He is gorgeous Welcome to the world of Wegies*


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ahh a very handsome chappy. Love this breed to .


----------



## longlivecats (Dec 12, 2008)

He has an almost human face.


----------



## beanie (Dec 13, 2008)

He's lovely - love those ear tufts!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He is indeed a sweetie!!! I love those ear tufts!!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww he is stunning a few of my friends has them and one breeds them they are such stunning cats


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

he is stunning!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a lovely colour, he is stunning,


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

a very gorgeous boy! i love nfc! :001_smile:


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

I know nothing about NFC show type, but he's gorgeous  Love creams, and his ear tufts are fab.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

WoW!!! He is gorgeous:biggrin::cornut::cornut::cornut:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

What a stunner xx


----------

